# V Series



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

New adventure bike for 2015 - aluminum frame, clearance for 38mm tires, disc brakes, rack and fender mounts.

Link to article:

Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!


When will the V series be available?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rickdees said:


> New adventure bike for 2015 - aluminum frame, clearance for 38mm tires, disc brakes, rack and fender mounts.
> 
> Link to article:
> 
> ...


August 22nd.

-Dave


----------

